# Cats being bullied by a neighbourhood cat..



## AliceCat (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice please!

My 2 2yr old cats ( one girl, one boy) are being bullied by a neighbourhood cat. He's constantly in our garden, and has learnt to open the catflap from the outside ( both infra red and now the magnetic one) and eats their food, steals their toys, bullies them into the corner and is generally a complete pain. To make things worse my cats are so freaked out they've stopped using their litter tray and I keep waking up to cat poo in random places in the house! 

Does anyone have any advice as to how to scare him away? I'm never quick enough to throw water on him, and he's just not scared of me, he'll jump the fence and then just sit there until my back's turned and he's back in our garden. Any advice much appreciated. And has anyone had any experience with the Micro Chip cat flaps?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

We had a stray cat harrassing our rabbit where we used to live, he wasn't scared of me even when I got really closer he just growled and hissed at me!  So i kept a bucket full of water near where he always came over the fence and the next time he came over I got him good and proper. He didn't come back after that!


----------



## AliceCat (Jul 29, 2008)

We have a water pistol here , I might try getting him with that. I just want to scare him off. As I type both my cats are sat huddled in the corner, they look miserable! I guess this place smells of the other cat now


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

AliceCat said:


> We have a water pistol here , I might try getting him with that. I just want to scare him off. As I type both my cats are sat huddled in the corner, they look miserable! I guess this place smells of the other cat now


Stuff the water pistol!  You need a nice big bucket or a powerful hose!


----------



## AliceCat (Jul 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Stuff the water pistol!  You need a nice big bucket or a powerful hose!


I like your thinking! I may well stake out the garden, armed with the hose pipe ready to roll!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

AliceCat said:


> I like your thinking! I may well stake out the garden, armed with the hose pipe ready to roll!


or get a dirty big dog  thatll do it 

ur cats will ave protection then lol.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

try getting some of them plants that cats dont like (cant remember what they are). If you dont mind keeping your cats in your own garden theres some lumpy stuff that you can put on top of walls and fences thats uncomfortable to stand on. Never used it myself but it might be wrth a try. I like the thought of you sat in the kitchen tho with a hose and squirting the bugger when it pops its head through the cat flap.


----------

